
Why is the rent so damn high? - kqr2
https://medium.com/techequity-collaborative/why-is-the-rent-so-damn-high-df03e6e99195
======
Finnucane
The article says that a unit of housing is $600K, but you have to click
through to see that that is for an example 100-unit building. This is somewhat
relevant, since construction costs for residential buildings scales
nonlinearly with size. And that does seem pretty high. Here in the Boston
area, I think it would be less, though perhaps not a lot. THe new Millenium
Tower downtown cost something like $600 million, or roughly $500 per sq. ft.
But that's a super-lux tower on one of the most valuable plots in the city.
Around where I live, I see a lot of semi-prefab buildings going up--smaller
buildings where the units are trucked in on flatbeds and stacked up like
Legos. This is presumably much faster and cheaper.

But these sorts of costs mean that developers are only going to build when
they can get premium prices for sale.

------
jhabdas
Because you live in a high rent area. Get over it.

~~~
dang
Can you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News? You've been
doing it a lot lately, and we've had to ask you before.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

